# Can't suspend to ram outside Xfce/Lxde

## Satoshi

Can anyone help me find out why suspend to ram works from Xfce and Lxde's logout dialogs but not using hibernate-ram from awesome or console (i. e. no X)?

I guess the logout dialog is not just a simple call to hibernate-ram and it must be doing something more.

If I use hibernate-ram from awesome or a tty, it goes down, seeming to have work. I wake it, get the blinking cursor for a time but instead of actually turning on, the PC just gets a black screen (no blinking cursor anymore) and doesn't respond to anything anymore.

Running hibernate-ram from Xfce also does not work.

----------

## Satoshi

Come guys, no one?   :Sad: 

----------

## idella4

for a state, can you outline awesome for me??  Always interested to find out more.  I have just got hibernate & suspend going on mine.

You haven't stated which actual kernel you are using.  I gather the only two up to it are tuxonice and zen.

----------

## Satoshi

 *idella4 wrote:*   

> for a state, can you outline awesome for me??  Always interested to find out more.  I have just got hibernate & suspend going on mine.
> 
> You haven't stated which actual kernel you are using.  I gather the only two up to it are tuxonice and zen.

 

Right know I'm on gentoo-sources, and suspend works perfectly  from Xfce  :Shocked: 

(in fact, I have suspended and returned right before writing this sentence)

Awesome is a lightweight Window Manager with the best implementation of virtual desktops I know of (they are actually called and dealed with as tags). It can work both as a tiling and floating WM, at the same time, even.

But the script doesn't work from pure console, without X, so it's not something with awesome.

----------

## idella4

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  .config - Linux Kernel v2.6.36-gentoo-r1 Configuration                                    
> 
>  ───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────── 
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  .config - Linux Kernel v2.6.36-tuxonice Configuration                                     
> 
>  ───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────── 
> ...

 

│ │     <*>   Enhanced Hibernation (TuxOnIce)  --->                                │ │

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  .config - Linux Kernel v2.6.36-tuxonice Configuration                                     
> 
>  ───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────── 
> ...

 

I've tried a few, and the toxonice hibernates the most reliably.  The regular kernel like yours tends to not wake up successfully.

The tuxonice kernel specialises in hibernation & suspend.

Time to take the leap.

----------

